# Sick Pigeon Falling Over



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi All

Can anyone please tell me what's wrong with my pigeon. He shakes his head and is falling all over the place.

Video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUoH1l4U3Gg

Thanks for looking


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Anyone seen this problem before ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee, I don't know what is wrong, but something isn't right. The stress of raising a baby cannot be helping him. I would get him checked by an avian vet, and separate and finish hand feeding the baby myself. It is only putting more stress on an already unwell bird.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry. Do you have a vet you can take him to? Do you know how to feed the youngster?
How long has he been like this?


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi

Sorry but don't have the money for a vet. But the chick was eating on its own today so i think it will be okay,there were two chicks but one died.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How and when did he die?

Do you have any meds? If so what?


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

He died a few days ago. Both chicks were about the same size for a week then after that one seemed to stop growing and the parents were not feeding him so i took him into the house and hand fed him but he died the next day. The funny thing was he was nice and warm after i fed him and the next day before he died he was very cold.

The same think happened to another pair of birds in the next cage two were born and after about a week they stopped growing and every time i touched them they both felt cold. It was like they could not get there temperature up.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could be salmonella or e-coli. Can you get Baytril (Enrofloxacyn)?


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Not over here in the U.K there both Prescription drug.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Do you think this might be worth a try,i can get from Spain

http://pigeons.mercasystems.com/ind...infecciones-intestinales-y-respiratorias.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Which med are you looking at? You can get Baytril or Enrofloxyn from them I believe.
They may even have it on ebay.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

The stuff i was looking at is in the link its called Rohnfried Nifuramycin


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't know about that. Don't know what the actual drug is. It's also better to have a med that you can give individually to one bird, rather than through the drinking water. You cannot control how much drug they actually get when treating through the drinking water.
That isn't something I would get, but if you cannot get different things in the UK, then you need to get what you can. 

Facebook Page Rescue group in the UK. They would probably know more of what you can get there, and where. If you aren't on Facebook, it may be worth joining just to be able to get to know them, as you are in the UK. May be some around where you are.
If you are on Facebook, I suggest you join the Pigeon Rescue group which is a network of rescuers and some rescue centres in the UK:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi

To be honest i only have 8 birds but i would like to treat all of them just in case. The stuff in that link will treat a lot of birds so it will last a long time.

Rohnfried Nifuramycin 1 x 25g sachet. (Salmonellosis - Paratyphus). Pigeons Products

The best treatment against Salmonellosis (Paratyphus). With 1 sachet of Nifuramycin you can treat 250 pigeons


INDICATIONS
• Bacterial infections
• Coli infections
• Salmonellosis (Paratyphus)
• Bacterial infections of the respiratory organs
• Ornithosis
• Coryza
• General stress situations

COMPOSITION:
- oxazolidon
- Tetracycline
- Dihydrostreptomycin sulfat
- Nemicina
- Chloramphenicol
- Vitamin A
- Vitamin E
- Vitamin D3
- Vitamin E
- Vitamin B1
- Vitamin B2
- Vitamin B6
- Vitamin B12
- Vitamin C
- Vitamin K3

DOSAGE
• 5 grams of Nifuramycin (1 measuring cup) per 2 litres of drinking water (20-25 pigeons) or 1 sachet in 12,5 litres of drinking water (250 pigeons) over period of 3-4 days.

PACK SIZE:
- 25 grams sachet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

All of these meds say they are better for salmonella, e-coli, or whatever. Doesn't mean they are. Baytril (Enrofloxcyn) would be preferred. Try it if you need to.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for the help,will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You shouldn't treat him while he is still feeding the baby, as he will pass meds on to him. That isn't good for the baby, and will mess up his immune system.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks i will keep that in mind


----------

